# وصل المفرش الرومنسي



## جنان الخلد (28 أغسطس 2010)

وصل حديثاً المفرش المضيئ الرومنسي

يشتغل على البطاريه والالوان احمر وذهبي 

ووردي السعر 160 ريال ..

والي بتاخذ اكثر من واحد راح احسب لها بسعر 

اقل ..







المحتويات :

مفرش نفرين وكيسين مخده ..​


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*

الله الله روعه يا الغاليه

واللون فظيع


اقول جنان يله الشحن بسرعه 

فيه غير الاحمر


----------



## لمسة ملكه (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يعطيكي العافيه موفقه


----------



## جنان الخلد (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*



أميره الورد قال:


> الله الله روعه يا الغاليه
> 
> واللون فظيع
> 
> ...


 

تامرين امر يانور الكويت واهله

من عيوني فديتك والله


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,,
[/align]


----------



## ركائز التسويق (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​



_________________________​ 
اهلا وسهلا بكم 
*في .... متجر جنان الخلد*
*



*​ 
*[URL="http://www.jenan-alkhld.comإن"]www.jenan-alkhld.com[/URL]*http://www.jenan-alkhld.com/​

*إن* 
*اعـجـبـــك فتحـدث عـنا *​
*وإن لم يعجبك فتحدث إلينا*​


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يونيو 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (14 يوليو 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*

8
بـالتــــ رفـع ــوفيق
8888
888888
888
888
888​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*

استغفر الله واتووب اليه 
موفقه


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*

شااااكره مرووورك ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وصل المفرش الرومنسي*


----------

